# paphiopedilum Woluwense



## Fabrice (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm reading lots of different things about this typ of hybrid. But I have just a question:

Is it possible to bloom the plants what have rothschildianum as pod parent?

If yes, do you have examples, photos and of course, what are the solutions?


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2008)

What you have read about these plants being hard to flower could be correct but it really depends on what the other parent is.
What sort of crosses are you looking at.
As a rule, rothschldianum x brachypetalum or parvisepalum are generally the hardest if not impossible to flower but can be done, there is no miracle way or culture that will alter this. The other way, Brachy or parvi x roth appear to be more easily flowered though not quickly or in many cases from small or single growth plants.
Photos are photos, you may not get the exact way the cross was made.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, It's about coryo X brachy (or parvi) of course.

My Woluwense have 8 growths with 2 or 3 mature.

If it's possible to bloom roth X niveum (with roth as pod parent), I think some persons can have specific solutions (I dont' talk about miracle)
At this time, I try low temperature by night (10-12°C) and I just repotted my plant for "stress"
.................................................................................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................................................................
Your plant of woluwense may not be mature enough to flower as yet and it is the wrong way in the crossing to be honest but keep doing what you are doing. Your asking a question that a search in this and other forums will tell all. Time is the only thng.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 18, 2008)

I just could post 1 pic of a 1 growth plant (bought as NBS ???) but no bloom!!  Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got one that is easily 12 growths, so there are definitely mature growths, seems like I've had it forever. Repotting didn't seem to make a difference in getting it to spike, this fall I gave it a chilling, so we'll see. The tag reads niveum 'Whitelee' x roth 'Noyo', so niveum should be the pod parent & 'Noyo' is a compact roth.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2008)

Many of the Woluwense floating around that are now supposedly "BS" were made with 'Charles E' or 'Borneo' roths clones or their progeny (but not sure who is 'Noyo's parents?). These give tricky-to-bloom hybrids. Look for newer versions of this hybrid (or some roths-based hybrid onto some Brachy) to be easier to grow and bloom. Examples: Frank's Paph Crystelle or Hadley Cash's Paph Dragon Lord. 

-Ernie


----------

